# 14 ft Aero Craft QD



## Critter (Jul 18, 2010)

I managed to aquire a free boat, my favorite price! My research online about the boat has me thinking it was built around 55-57 right here in St, Charles, MI. Tag has it listed as a model QD. This boat is in spectacular shape for any age. It does not leak at all but needs quite a bit of clean up. It was apparently a very nice boat at the time, had a windshield, enclosed bow, steering and built in seat backs at one point.












Here's some pic of the boat as it stands now. It's 14 ft long, 60 in wide and a 50 in width at the widest point of the transom. I have no idea what mods I'm going to do to it yet. I know it needs to be a dual purpose fishing boat, serious fishing for my buds and I and family fishing, keeping the kids safe, comfortable and happy.


----------



## Critter (Jul 18, 2010)

It's got some of the usual issues such as extra holes where 50 years of oar lock sockets have been attached and some other extra holes that I have no idea what they were for. Transom needs to be replaced and looks simple to do.











The bow needs to be cleaned up and rebuilt where the bow enclosure was cut off and the tie down is busted. The bow eye for trailering is still there and in good shape.











You can see where the steering pulleys are still intact and attached to the boat. Something else to remove and clean up I think.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like you have some work ahead of you, but should be a great project.


----------



## Critter (Jul 18, 2010)

I also managed to aquire an old motor for her. I paid $0 for that too. So far this has cost me nothing but I'm very sure that is about to change. :lol: 

I can't figure out what kind of motor it is but as soon as I do I am going to get working on getting it running and the boat in the water modified or not to do some fishing this summer with the kids.











This is the half legible logo on the top of the motor.






Any hints as to the make or model would be great!


----------



## arkansasnative (Jul 18, 2010)

from what i learned after doing a short 5 minute search (and by seeing the name starts with an "E") it appears to be an old elgin outboard... aircooled and from sometime in the 40's era. not a very big motor (prolly less than 3 horsepower) but still cool!


----------



## Critter (Jul 18, 2010)

I thought maybe it was an Elgin at first also. The only thing steering me away from that is it looks like an S and an E at the end. 3 hp would be enough for us, I was just going to use a trolling motor. The closest lake to us is a no wake man made lake. I figured we would fish that lake and other small ones around us the most.


----------



## arkansasnative (Jul 18, 2010)

i noticed that... but i also noticed some air cooling fins on the shaft below the hood. thats why i said its prolly an elgin. i found one pic of an elgin from the late 40's/early 50's that looked similar to yours with a few changes...


----------



## Critter (Jul 19, 2010)

Threw up the pics and info on the Antique Outboards page. It's a Bendix Eclipse, never would have gotten that one. Her's a web page on them: https://home.comcast.net/~folke/wsb/html/view.cgi-home.html-.html


----------



## silver_bay (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been collecting AeroCraft info & photos at
https://www.ultimate.com/aerocraft-boats/

I agree 1955 thru 1957 seems most likely.
What is the serial number on the tag?


----------



## wihil (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like the big version of mine! If yours is anything like mine, it'll be a great boat.

After an eye opener today with the motor in reverse I've torn out the transom and am getting ready to redo it this weekend hopefully. Mine was riveted in, and there were about 4 washers on the interior of the board backing the board.

Interesting that yours a bow eye - mine doesn't have one so I usually use the handle.

Cool old motor, I bet that thing would be awesome all polished up. 

C


----------



## GTS225 (Aug 27, 2011)

wihil said:


> Cool old motor, I bet that thing would be awesome all polished up.
> C


****************************************************

I was thinking the same thing. The motor just REEKS of cool. Hit it with some super fine paper to clean up the aluminum outer covers, and get busy with the elbow grease and aluminum polish.

Roger


----------



## JustDucky (Aug 29, 2011)

That motor looks like a prop from a 1950's sci-fi movie!


----------



## bwingler (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome find!! lol i never have such luck

Looks like it will be a great boat


----------

